# belt problems



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

:thinking:I shreaded my belt today. What is the best replacement. A new belt or a clutch. I dont know much about this but Ive heard talk about replaceing the belt with a clutch. What is the cost of this vs. a new belt. Thanks for the help!!!:thinking:


----------



## jv2cat (Dec 29, 2008)

The best replacement would be to purchase an OEM factory belt from Kawasaki. What type of springs and weights do you have installed?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you did it in reverse didnt ya


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OEM is probably best. what springs are in your clutch?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Stock belt. Best way to go. 

If your clutch is stock you might consider adding a little stronger spring to help with the heaver tires and prolong belt life. You can get a new clutch spring for $30 or less.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

OEM and check around for a spring some can be had for 15 bones from EPI.


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Everything is stock. So there is not any kind of heavy duty belt that is beter. And explain the springs please. I've never even opened the belt housing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there are heavy duty belts but riders have prooved that they dont hold up as well as the oem belts... 

Secondary Springs:

Maroon (Lighter than stock. Not the same as the maroon primary) 
Black (Almost same as stock) 
Almond (Good for 27'' and lighter 28'') 
Green (Good for heavier 27'' and all 28" ) 
Lime green(Good for heavier 28'' and maybe 29.5") 
Red (Perfect for 29.5'' and the lighter 30") 
Yellow (Good on only 30'' or larger most aggressive tires)


----------



## jv2cat (Dec 29, 2008)

So for your application you should go with an Almond or Green secondary. Then you should be just fine in reverse and in sticky situations.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

regardless of spring, reverse is still never a real good idea... if you have to use it, use it real easy.


----------



## jv2cat (Dec 29, 2008)

It shouldn't be too too bad since he is running 27' tires (provided with the proper clutching). Your problem's awake when you throw on 29.5's + and then go in reverse. Belt's get destroyed. Like Jon said, take it easy in reverse as well.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, I almost forget I have reverse when I'm in the goo. I have used it a couple of times but probably wouldn't have hit the limiter had it been on.


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I plan on going with larger tires sometimes this year. 29s or 30s . If i go with a spring for larger tires will it still be fine with my 27s until i get the big boys.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It will be fine but you are going to lose alot of top end. With the 29.5s or 30s drop a red secondary in and you should be good to go.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would use the correct spring until you decide to get bigger tires.. they are only like $20...


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

So green spring and OEM belt?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that would work.


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

would almond be better


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

27 589's? If so I would go with the almond. The 27 589's are more like 26's.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i'm still wanting to try that EPI severe duty belt. It's just very expensive!


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

can you get these springs at the dealer or where is the best place to order them


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

how much


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

get them straight from EPI. best to call & order. 589's are heavy tires.... so you would be ok w/ an almond but you'll have more bottom end torq w/ green, you'll loose a little more top end but.... you'll have a lot better belt grip and power on the bottom.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

EPI Link


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

how hard is it to change the spring


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

anyone ever use the severe duty belt from epi


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

It's real easy. There is a video in here on the how to section. You will need to buy a puller from epi as well for your primary, but it's worth having. You will also need a torque wrench that works in both directions.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

With any brand, and any setup, in my opinion, OEM belts are the ONLY choice.. 
I have shredded my fair share of them, aftermarket and OEM..... 
OEM holds up the best, and last the longest out of any of them... 
I heard talk of that EPI SD belt, but have yet to hear the results... 
Most of them were from mud racers, which IS a good TEST of the belt, BUT.. Thing to remember with most of them is, they change belts OFTEN, if not every race..... So.. they may hold up for them, for a race, but, I want one to last.. I'll pay the extra dollar on the OEM's.... I wasted enough money on the aftermarkets..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, as stated above, you will need:
Primary Clutch Puller from EPI
Spring Compressor, can be homemade for 10 bucks
Torque Wrench that works in both directions
Snap Ring Pliers
30 minutes
12 pack, atleast


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, someone explain to me why everyone says the belt wears in reverse. Aren't the clutches and belt spinning the same direction in forward as it does in reverse? That doesn't make any since to me.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It's the gearing. Reverse is high geared. The primary has to work harder to turn the secondary in reverse. A little too much throttle and you get roasted belt.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Gotcha, makes sense.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Spring Compress Tool

Secondary Spring Installation

Changing Primary Spring (Will help w/ getting primary off)

And here is a written version, with pictures*


----------

